# Looking for a keyboard player in Ottawa



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I figured this is the right place to put this. We have decided to part ways with our keyboard player and now we're looking for one to replace him. Send me a message if anyone is interested. We play blues/jazz/r&b influenced original music.

You can check us out at http://www.fonograph.ca

Here is our video:

[video=youtube;1FFQna7BV-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FFQna7BV-E[/video]


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't help you find a keyboard player but I really enjoyed the song and videoclip. Your singer has a style that made me think of Alex Pangman for some reason. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Pattste! I think we have found one. He is our bass player's ex's best friend's boyfriend.  He's seen us play on our last gig so he knows the music. He's from England but lives in Ottawa. I've been told he's played mostly in the UK. He's just back this week and will have our first practice on Sunday. I'm hoping it works out.


----------

